# Delivery and inpt post-partum care only



## mpblanch (Feb 4, 2008)

I am reading the ACOG guidelines on this topic but I am not sure which is the best way to bill for the situation below.  

I understand that that post-partum includes inpt AND outpt visits up to 6 weeks.  However, my situation is as follows:

My provider performs the delivery and 2 post partum days in the hospital and we never see the patient again.  Is it appropriate to bill 59409 with 99231-99233 for each subsequent hospital care visit or is it appropriate to bill 59410-52.


----------

